# Alles Hallt!



## lg-king (28. November 2005)

Moinsen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem!

Alle Audio Programme (z.B. Realplayer, Media Player und Logic 5.5) haben bei der Audio Wiedergabe einen Riesen Hall. Winamp und Fruity Loops laufen problemlos. Kann wer helfen?


----------



## chmee (29. November 2005)

Vielleicht eine interne Ringoszillation  ? Fachblabla..

Es kann sein, dass Du im WIndowsmixer bei Aufnahme den StereoMix/Ausgang angemacht/angewählt und laut gedreht hast....

Oder Deine Soundkarte bietet simple SurroundEffekte, die raufgerechnet werden..

Oder ist ein Mikro angeschlossen, dass zufälligerweise immer an ist ?

mfg chmee


----------



## lg-king (29. November 2005)

bei winamp und fruity loops hallt es nicht. steeromix ist aus, im soundkarten prog hab ich nichts gefunden. mic ist aus.


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Vllt. alles Mal auf Standarteinstellung zurücksetzen, Sie Mal obs dann geht.
Also bei den St euerungsprogrammen für die SoundCard.


MfG Alexander12


----------

